# The Famous Fishing Pole



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

If you've seen Grumpy Old Men you would remembe this fishing pole:









Well i finally decided to get off my butt and make and exact replica of it my self and use it!!! I've been wanting to for quite some time now....

Just thought i'd say....

Shane

P.S. i'm really bored so i decided to say this just in-case someone was interested and i needed somthin to do... I'll post pics of the progress hopefully...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I thought you meant this one .....










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

That is really neat Shane.

I'll bet it works just fine for you.

What type of wood did you use to make it?
How long did it take to make?

I might have to make a few of them myself, any ideas for future different patterns?

Maybe a fish or a dog or another animal?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

What the hell is that ugly thing?????? :lol: :lol: 

Shane


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

deputy865 said:


> If you've seen Grumpy Old Men you would remembe this fishing pole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you are fishing panfish or perch, any bigger gamefish might be too much resistance


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

After taking a closer look at your rod, figure out a way to rig a ultralight spinning reel w/ that. Your drag from a reel is your friend...


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Ive wanted to do that for some time myself. I bet you could sell them babies at the local bait store for someone to hang above there firplace


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Rondevous said:


> That is really neat Shane.
> 
> I'll bet it works just fine for you.
> 
> ...



I might just use wood thats laying around that looks good, i'll get the dimesions later.... I might make a few others i just have to get the rods.... If any one wants the pattern to trace then cut out i can make copy's... I have to say, it actually looks almost just like it....
I'll have her done for sure tomarow...

Shane


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

lookin for the gills said:


> Ive wanted to do that for some time myself. I bet you could sell them babies at the local bait store for someone to hang above there firplace


You know, that dousnt soung like a bad idea... or sell them to othermembers of MS.com.... I'll have to keep the pattern I'll make one for anyone who gives me the rod.... Cuse' thats the short, i only have but 2 rods i could use myself... I'll try other designs after this one.... If anyone's interested PM me

Shane


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The Green Hornet !! Very Cool !! LOL :coolgleam :coolgleam


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats nice...Just dont lose it through the hole!!:lol::lol:
Grumpy old men- LOVE those movies!!












Ahhhhh...... The Ronco Pocket Fisherman!!!

My favorite Steelhead Rod....:yikes:

-Bob


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Well i got it done, it was easier then i thought, just the cutting was difficult.. Actualluly to my suprise it looks just like it, only the rod is a wee shorter..

Shane


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 4, 2005)

Just saw it, GREAT movie. I'm makin my own rod right now.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

deputy865 said:


> What the hell is that ugly thing?????? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shane


Watch your mouth young man... Just because this is the internet it doesn't mean you can go around spewing profanities.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

sorry about that.. Thats just the first thing that came to mind when i seen it...lol
Shane

P.S. Littleman hows your pole comin' along?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

mallardtone-man said:


> Watch your mouth young man... Just because this is the internet it doesn't mean you can go around spewing profanities.


relax, hells a place not a curse.  :evil:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

neil duffey said:


> relax, hells a place not a curse.  :evil:


Sometimes it a work place. :lol: 

Cool looking rod and duck set-up.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, just found your rod on ebay



http://cgi.ebay.com/Green-Hornet-Ice-Fishing-Pole-Grumpy-Old-Men-Ice-Rod_W0QQitemZ7176358267QQcategoryZ36152QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## szokr1 (Feb 7, 2004)

:tdo12: $24.00 each on E-bay!!!! Shane, you better get busy, I see a new boat in your future if you start mass producing those rods!! Your dad and uncle will be begging you to take them out!!

I think it would be great to pull that out in the shanty!! All my buddies would get a kick out of it!!

Brian


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Very Cool!!!!
Ill trade you thirty of my killer ice fishing flies for one Shane what do you think?


----------

